# Your Path!



## majnin (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sure there's a thread for this somewhere, but it seems lost. If you could post it here, that would be great.

I'm interested to see what paths you've all laid down. I'm particularly looking for QR codes to save for when I get the machine. Any natural looking dirt/stone paths are what I like.


----------



## Gera (Jul 6, 2013)

I went to the village of the owner of this blog and got osme pretty good paths http://cocoamura1diary.blog.fc2.com/


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I'm going to use this path. It's really beautiful, and it looks natural, which is important to me ^_^

http://zombinaandthesodomites2.tumblr.com/post/47436800624/source-this-girl-has-such-a-cute-town-and


----------



## Octavia (Jul 6, 2013)

This beauty.


----------



## Eloise (Jul 6, 2013)

My future path:


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll have to take a picture of mine, i love it so much, it's like a yellow brick road


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 6, 2013)

I created my own colourful brick pattern- it's not the best but I like it!


----------



## Burumun (Jul 6, 2013)

I use this one. Would post an image, but I don't have any that really show it off, and that image is too large to post on here.

Natural paths like what Clover posted are pretty, but I hate anything that doesn't work for every season, since the ground is covered with snow in winter and the grass is orange in fall.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 6, 2013)

Burumun said:


> Natural paths like what Clover posted are pretty, but I hate anything that doesn't work for every season, since the ground is covered with snow in winter and the grass is orange in fall.



Actually, thats a good point... I might have to rethink! Thanks for reminding me


----------



## majnin (Jul 6, 2013)

Clover I LOVE LOVE LOVE that path. I have bookmarked it.
I think the seasons won't be that much of a problem, really. The flowers around it are only small and if you line your paths with trees or flowers it will hardly be noticable?


----------



## Samuel (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there a QR code for this path? if so, where do I find itD-:


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 4, 2013)

Gera said:


> I went to the village of the owner of this blog and got osme pretty good paths http://cocoamura1diary.blog.fc2.com/
> 
> View attachment 6171


That looks like a great path! I got my path from a dream town.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 4, 2013)

http://namahamrich.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-31.html

the cream one is going to be mine <3

its cute and it looks nice with the fake water


----------



## Zander (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are mine. 

Note:  Slightly out of date


----------



## Sholee (Nov 4, 2013)

i've been trying to look for a path for the winter time. Most paths out there now look great with the green grass.. but now that the grass is dying and snow will be upon us soon. I have yet to find one!


----------



## Minami (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm using more than one path!  I have a normal one, then a grass one and one with water :3


----------



## J087 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm currently using these





Because there are so many lines you don't see the outer lines of the tile itself while walking, which you sometimes have in certain patterns.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't use a path that's more than one tile in design, since I want to use my pattern slots for clothes. I didn't even want to use path period, but since they have grass deterioration in the game, I pretty much HAVE to. |:

Here's the Fall version:





Here's the Summer version:


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 4, 2013)

sajfl'safjlsa;f Thanks so much for this thread <3 
I've been looking for cute paths & examples of a town with paths c:


----------



## Minami (Nov 4, 2013)

Someone asked me where I got my path from but I can't answer them because their inbox is full, so I'm gonna answer it here! c:
I got my path from here: http://chocopoteto.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-45.html :]


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Minami said:


> Someone asked me where I got my path from but I can't answer them because their inbox is full, so I'm gonna answer it here! c:
> I got my path from here: http://chocopoteto.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-45.html :]



I was going to ask the same thing! Where did you get the water path code?


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 4, 2013)

zomg. It's paths galore ; u ; ! (saves them all).


----------



## Minami (Nov 4, 2013)

stinaxsays said:


> I was going to ask the same thing! Where did you get the water path code?



From here: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-category-0.html c:

There are different variations of water paths, but mine is this here: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-71.html :3


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't really have any pictures that show off my path buuut...


----------



## monicaseib (Nov 4, 2013)

I made a few paths but sadly I don't have any pictures. I did however make them free for anyone to take through dreaming. There's a natural brick path, a tile done on the pink side, and simple stairs. 

Eventually I plan on starting another house just so I can make more designs.


----------



## Cynber (Nov 4, 2013)

I thought these looked good for a natural path, and there are 4 different colorings so you don't have to worry about it not matching with the seasons.
http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/image/65934465730

Since I really liked the waterway from Merci website, I only had 4 spaces for designs on one character left. I went with this because it takes as little as one slot.
http://acnlpaths.tumblr.com/post/57916518346


----------



## Prisma (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll post a picture later
But it's a dirt path with leaves fallen on it autumn ones and grass on the side. For the fall time


----------



## Bea (Nov 5, 2013)

This is a great thread. I need to lay paths down tonight after the gym and I still haven't decided on one. >-<


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been lazy for a while, so I finally decided to use a real path since my own made ones sucked :x I'm using these



Spoiler: Path~


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 9, 2013)

I used to use paths, but I don't anymore because my roads are so worn out now that they look fine without any paths on them at all. So it's just pure grass n' dirt and one I get enough bush starts to surround my paths, it'll look awesome.

Anyone willing to help me on my quest to get bush starts?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 9, 2013)

These paths are amazing; I love the ones posted.  I created a thread similar to this one that's dead at the moment, but if anyone wants to have a look the link to the thread is here.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 9, 2013)

All the paths on here are super awesome! My path is awful but I'm just too lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

I love my path <3

Find it here


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2013)

Bricks with concrete outline.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2013)

This. Made it myself and I like it. I`m thinking of starting a new design on my 2nd character, just to see what other design I can think of.


----------

